# My Beautiful Wife (boy shorts)



## shadowlands

Just wanted to share this image of my wife in boy-shorts.
I know the image quality isn't great, but we both love the photo either way. My wife and I are sold on her look and outfit.
I took this back in the days with a direct flash and most likely in full-auto.
I wouldn't do that these days. Just sharing. More photo shoots coming soon.




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## 8ball

Well thanks for making my morning!


----------



## RauschPhotography

What did you use for editing? The border looks very picnik-y. Not a good thing.


----------



## shadowlands

8ball said:


> Well thanks for making my morning!


 
I appreciate the positive comment. Thanks!


----------



## shadowlands

RauschPhotography said:


> What did you use for editing? The border looks very picnik-y. Not a good thing.


 
I used curves in PS to brighten it up... the original was horrible...
It was much like a point & shoot, direct flash, against a bedroom wall type of shot...
The black bars of nothingness on either sides and the pinkish border were done simply to hide junk on either side of her in the original. 
My wife likes the border and that's what counts.
Was just sharing the image...


----------



## RauschPhotography

shadowlands said:


> RauschPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you use for editing? The border looks very picnik-y. Not a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used curves in PS to brighten it up... the original was horrible...
> It was much like a point & shoot, direct flash, against a bedroom wall type of shot...
> The black bars of nothingness on either sides and the pinkish border were done simply to hide junk on either side of her in the original.
> My wife likes the border and that's what counts.
> Was just sharing the image...
Click to expand...


Very true--Glad she liked it!


----------



## memento

thanks for sharing! 
you're a lucky guy!


----------



## shadowlands

memento said:


> thanks for sharing!
> you're a lucky guy!


 
¡Gracias!


----------



## Derrel

I think she looks great in that outfit. I think also that the border is a bit to close to her, and that the photo would look better if there were a bit more space allotted above her head and below her feet...the frame seems just a bit cramped.


----------



## shadowlands

Derrel said:


> I think she looks great in that outfit. I think also that the border is a bit to close to her, and that the photo would look better if there were a bit more space allotted above her head and below her feet...the frame seems just a bit cramped.


 
Derrel,
I agree with you. I just didn't have that option for there was clutter all around her in the original.. I wish I had captured her looking that way on a planned out background with proper lighting, etc...
But this is what I'm stuck with... but I think she looks to good for me to toss the image.


----------



## shadowlands

My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr

Here's the close-up...


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

Id trash the frame... two toned and the cheesy pink scrap~booking border just doesnt work for it, IMO. BUT..... i think this image of your wife is the best you've taken so far.


----------



## shadowlands

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Id trash the frame... two toned and the cheesy pink scrap~booking border just doesnt work for it, IMO. BUT..... i think this image of your wife is the best you've taken so far.


Thanks... man, I wish I had done it "right" that day... dang...


----------



## shadowlands

My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr


----------



## shadowlands

My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr




My Beautiful Wife by db digital, on Flickr


A couple more from an outside shoot....


----------



## SrBiscuit

cant see the first bunch, but honestly, im not digging the last 2.

almost a step by step of "my wife took a squirt in the woods"

sry.


----------

